# Lost my NCOEMS EMT-B Certificate!



## baobao (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey everyone,
One day I was thinking "maybe I should get back into EMS soon!"
So I go looking for my card to see when the expiration date is and I couldn't find that bugger! Anyone know how to get a NCOEMS card back? I checked the website (which is poorly designed) and I couldn't find a link to a number to call or anything such of the matter. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## WickedGood (Feb 8, 2012)

Do you by chance remember your P number or maybe have it written down somewhere?  If you do you can log into CIS and view your credentials through that. https://apps.emspic.org/CIS/Go   That is the direct link to the log in page because it can take some searching to find it. If you remember your P number and not your password the system can help you find the password.

If all else fails talk to a real person 919-855-3935  or at least try to.

Best of luck


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Feb 9, 2012)

What WickedGood said...you should be able to get another copy of your cert (it may cost a few bucks), though remember if it has been a few years you are going to need to start thinking about getting con-ed to recert when the time comes. If you let your certification lapse, you will need to retake the basic class. Lastly, you can search the CIS database with your name, you don't need to remember your P number.


----------

